# Sears ST16 plow



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

hello I have a 197? Sears st16 with all the attachments... how do I connect the plow? do I have to drop the deck first? I never had one of these and really like it. Just gotta get used to it.


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

You must remove the mule drive for the mower in order to mount the dozer blade. The manual for Dozer blade 917253360 (about 1973) states that the mower clutch lever weldment might interfere with the operation of the lock rod and suggests that the mower clutch lever handle be removed. I think the mower will be in the way when you are using the dozer blade. I always removed my mower for the winter when installing the dozer (snow) blade. 
One of the models for older Suburbans, 917250552, has a push rod that mounts under the tractor that would definitely interfere with a mower.
I think manuals for both blades (and a couple more) are available at stripmine.com/sears. If not, PM me with your model number - I may have a copy I can email.
By the way, the identification guide on another tractor site indicates that the ST-16s were made from 1973 to 1976.
Good luck,


----------



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

thank you .. should not be too hard. I love this tractor. Way better than my newer craftsman


----------



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

I picked up everything for 300..

Extra trans.. new extra starter, new extra muffler, new extra misc parts.. New dozer blade and snow chains.. Motor was rebuilt prior and runs great.. no rust at all .. the frame looks practically new.


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

I have a 1973 SS-16 (Onan Twin engine) that I bought in 1977. These are both very rugged tractors. You got an outstanding deal. I think I would have snapped it up myself as a back-up since it takes all the same attachments.
I agree that they are far better than newer Craftsman tractors. I have a 2003 LT1000 that I use for mowing (got it when my SS-16 was down for a couple years when I couldn't find parts). It may not be fair to compare since the LT is a low end lawn tractor and the SS-16 and ST-16 are garden tractors that were the top of the Sears line from about 1973 to 1977 and would cost about four times as much as the LT in today's dollars, but there is no real comparison.
Last year we got over 100 inches of snow here in southern RI. I was really glad I had my tractor with a snow thrower to clear it.
Good luck with the new "toy"! With all the spare parts and the help you can get on-line, you should gat many years of good service from the ST-16.


----------



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

it is amazing how solid the frame is... and how fast it is in third gear. I actually am looking forward for the snow so I can use the blade. I ran into one problem when I installed my custom stack exhaust... the threads stripped in the head where the 1 inch pipe inserts... So I bought a 1 inch pipe floor flange and drilled holes to match the factory flange bolts.. mounted it to the head...and the pipe threaded right in... a 10 dollar flange from lowes..


----------



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

basically one like this


----------

